# Change Title of My Grow Journal?



## ZoBudd (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,
Could you be so kind and change the name of my Grow Journal to "Zo's Grow" Zo's First Grow is a little embarrassing and out dated.

Thanks! Link to Journal:

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/zobudd.744569/

Best,

Zo


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol.... penis


----------



## ZoBudd (Jun 14, 2015)

Dear "ODinksta"

i'm just trying t get some tech or admin support to get things titled properly.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2015)

cant do no way for me to change a BLOG journal name, ive tried sorry dude


----------

